# Farrier recommendation - Cheshire



## littlecoblet (19 August 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has a farrier recommendation for me, I've had a gap between owning my last two horses and the one I used to use appears to have vanished! Preferably someone who will come either earlyish morning or late afternoon or weekend (rarity I know but I was spoilt by the last one!).

Just for one pony who is unshod.


----------



## FrostyFeet (19 August 2014)

Whereabouts in Cheshire are you OP?


----------



## littlecoblet (19 August 2014)

Near Frodsham


----------



## horsies4coursies (19 August 2014)

Try Fraser William Youngson - AWCF, he's one i would highly rate  - Mob: 07971-112422 don't know if he covers your area but he's very good and does a lot of remedial shoe ing


----------



## LovesCobs (19 August 2014)

Try Paul Gordon 07973752693


----------



## webble (19 August 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			Try Paul Gordon 07973752693
		
Click to expand...

Heard a lot of good things about Paul


----------



## FrostyFeet (19 August 2014)

Bit too far away for mine,but looks like you have some recommendations. Good luck


----------



## mattydog (19 August 2014)

Paul Randles is excellent. I have used him for many years and he always turns up on time. Will ring if he has been delayed and will fit his times in to suit you where he can. He shod my very footy tb for years and always did a great job. Can also do remedial shoeing and is sympathetic to the horse. He is even nice to my bolshy ID! 
Mob no. 07831384414


----------



## amandaco2 (10 September 2014)

Richardl slater
ian hughes 
not sure if they cover there but worth enquiring


----------

